# Are these brands reputable?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I found these containers in a shed, apparently these were the products my neighbor was using before he died. Does everyone agree that these are quality brands? Or should I switch to something better? My tractor is a Bobcat CT235 with hydrostatic transmission. Thank you!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Need to read up on manufacturer specs for your tractor. I imagine the engine oil is good, but would wonder about the hydro fluids. Usually, the multipurpose fluids are ok for older machines but iffie on newer models.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> I found these containers in a shed, apparently these were the products my neighbor was using before he died. Does everyone agree that these are quality brands? Or should I switch to something better? My tractor is a Bobcat CT235 with hydrostatic transmission. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 79922
> 
> ...


Check to ensure your tractor engine can indeed use 15W40 engine oil. Many of the Japan/Korea made tractors use 10W30 diesel. A data spec sheet or manual for your machine should define this.

Now, for the hydraulic fluid. Most, not all brands showing ISO-32 have class action lawsuits for failing their tractors. Several cases have been won. Additionally, that CarQuest/NAPA in the image is one of the failed fluids.

Again, please go back to the manuals and find the Bobcat approved specification these oils must abide to. 
And when buying fluids, ensure it says 'meets' specification and not 'compatible with'.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found this. Compare it to the owners manual that you should have.








Transmission Differential Fluid, 1 Gallon, 6988098


Bobcat transmission and differential fluid is an extra high performance lubricant engineered to meet or exceed transmission and hydraulic fluid requirements. Use for transmission/hydraulic/hydrostatic system of tractors, transmission differentials and transmission cases of UTVs, front and rear...




shop.bobcat.com


----------



## oafdawg69 (8 mo ago)

If you're worried, throw them away!


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

Don't run either of those fluids in your tractor. Only use a quality hydraulic/transmission oil. 
Viscosity Oil Company is a good source, they used to make all the oil for IH and CaseIH.






UNITRACTION™ Transmission Hydraulic Fluid Semi-Synthetic - Viscosity Oil


VISCOSITY UNITRACTION™ Transmission Hydraulic Fluid Semi-Synthetic is a PREMIUM multi-use fluid formulated for agricultural and construction equipment. Reduces maintenance cost and downtime by increasing productivity, reliability and smoother equipment operations. Specifically designed for...




viscosityoil.com


----------

